# Mold Or Mildew Under Sink



## dorvo (Oct 21, 2007)

two weeks ago a mildew smell arose from under our kitchen sink the only thing we could think of was a leak in the "dish sprayer" water had been dripping but not much that leak has been fixed the shelf removed to find no water underneath the garbage disposal taken apart no smell there and still it stinks we have a new dishwasher for the last two months which was bought to save the floor since it had a little leak but this smell is coming from under the sink could be behind the wall ? who do i call?


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Ghost busters!


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Ok really, that's one heck of a sentence. If you have the water dripping sources stopped, I'd give it a few days with the doors open to see if it will dry out. It's not clear, is there a bottom in your cabinet? Are you certain that it's dry under there? Unless you have a reason to suspect other wise I doubt your wall is wet


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

This same thing happened at my customer's home earlier this year and here's what I did.

If there is a toe-kick trim beneath the sink cabinet that you can easily pry off, do so and look underneath the cabinet to see if mold is growing there. If your kitchen floor is over concrete or if the subfloor got wet, it's a likely possibility even months after a leak was fixed.

*CAUTION!!! Put on a mask BEFORE you take hammer and prybar in hand as you do NOT want to inhale any mold spores if, in fact, any are there.*

To kill the mold, buy a strong mildewcide/mold killer and spray it all until it's soaking/dripping wet, two to three times a day for at least a full week before replacing the toe-kick and sealing things back up. If you don't kill the mold, it will return.


----------

